# Red LED Tactical Dome Lights for better night vision (video)



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Front Map Lights have been converted to Ford Police Interceptor Tactical RED LED's, which is the best color light for retaining your night vision ability at 600nm wavelength.
The regular 3000K LED dome lights are about 500nm, which are bad for night vision.
BLUE 400nm wavelength is the worst and ruins night vision in your eyes rods for a longer period of time!

Link for information on Human Adaptive Night Vision:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerating_Dark_Adaptation_in_Humans#Red_Lights_and_Lenses

RED LED Bulbs I used in he Front on Amazon; however, I have no idea what would fit your particular
vehicle, nor the wiring changes required.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0107VDTYK/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Now that's really cool and creative!


----------

